# My dog suddenly won’t sleep in her crate , advice please



## Robyn46 (Apr 25, 2019)

we got our three year old bulldog a couple of weeks ago from a rescue charity, she slept perfect in her crate from the first night she stayed with us she wouldn’t get out until we took the blanket off and opened the blinds , now for the last few days she won’t go to sleep in her crate , she wants to sleep in our spare bedroom , I’ve tried clapping her to sleep in her crate , giving her treats in her crate , blocking the spare room off so she can’t get in , she will then just try and sleep in the bed or floor of our room , any advice is appreciated x


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2019)

Does she have to sleep in her crate for some reason? She’s telling you she’s more comfortable sleeping out of it so unless there’s a particular reason why she has to be crated I’d tend to do what makes her happy.


----------



## Robyn46 (Apr 25, 2019)

We were just advised off the rescue centre that we should keep her crate , I mean we don’t lock it she can roam around during the night , I just don’t think she can be comfy sleeping on the floor in the spare room , I’m wondering if she’s getting confused because she’s allowed on our bed during the day and then at night she’s getting told no ? We were also advised not to have her sleep in the same room as us due to her likely to get separation anxiety x


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2019)

Crates are great as a safe space for dogs, which is probably why the rescue recommended it, but if your dog doesn’t feel that way about her crate then there’s no point forcing it. Can you just get a regular dog bed to put in the spare room for her to use if she wants? Or put her crate in there? Although to be honest one of my dogs spends most of his time on the floor so I don’t think they necessarily have the same idea of comfortable as us.

The advice about separation anxiety is very old fashioned and not correct - she will not develop separation anxiety by sleeping in your room - quite the opposite, she will feel safe and secure in her new home.


----------



## Robyn46 (Apr 25, 2019)

She’s got a bed in our room and there’s a bed she’s able to get up on in the spare room , I’ll try even moving her crate in to there , we stay next to a busy dual carriageway with a fire station 2 minutes down the road I’m hoping she’s not scared of the noice , I’m a first time fur mum and I am paranoid ‍♀


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2019)

Robyn46 said:


> I'm a first time fur mum and I am paranoid ‍♀


It sounds like you're doing just fine  she'll still be settling in and figuring things out so just be patient while she finds her feet.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

She probably needed the security of the crate for her initial time with you, and is now feeling more confident.

If it’s not a big deal for you then just let her choose where she wants to sleep, and yup, dogs do make some weird choices.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

If she doesn't want to sleep in the crate and prefers to sleep in the spare room, I'd let her.

My little Schnauzer whom I adopted at 9 months, had always slept in a crate at night so I bought one specially for him, 

What a waste of money!

The first night he slept in it, no problem. The second night, he slept with his front legs and paws sticking out of the crate. The third night, half his body was outside. The fourth night he slept next to it and the fifth night he went to sleep in my armchair in the living room. The crate has never been used since.


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

If she is happy sleeping on the floor I would leave her there


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Where is the crate?

Perhaps she wants to be close to you?

Jack has his bed on the floor at the end of mine and likes to be near me do will follow me up to bed.

It’s still very early days for her so I’d take the line of least resistance so she settles well. Feeling safe and content at night won’t give her SA - quite the opposite ime 

Btw - the first few nights home from rescue Jack slept in until 0930ish - I think they are exhausted from the stress of kennels and the big move tbh.


----------



## Robyn46 (Apr 25, 2019)

Thanks guys , she now goes between the spare room and her crate , she seems much more settled now bless her ❤, thanks you all for your advice x


----------

